

Is Flow Addictive? - sfard
http://sfard.posterous.com/123173095

======
purplefruit
I went through a similar thing. It even got to the stage where my wife was
telling me I was addicted to work but I had had jobs before, I just really
liked what I was doing for a change and would get rushes from it.

